# Smithey American made cast iron



## 3montes (Aug 30, 2017)

Would you pay $200 for a 12" cast iron pan? That's what these guys are getting. I have a beautiful old 12" Griswold that I just love. But the old stuff is getting hard to find and if you do they want blood for it so in that sense paying $200 might be reasonable? I doubt I would sell my Griswold for that!

So I'm thinking about buying their 10" skillet. They look like top shelf quality and it's made in 'Merica!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










https://smitheyironware.com/product/no-10-cast-iron-skillet/


----------



## griz400 (Aug 30, 2017)

I almost bought this one last weekend at sams club ..


but sams has it for 16.98

wouldnt let me paste from sams 

also sams has the silicon handle covers ... google emerald cast iron pan


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 30, 2017)

I can't identify my pan. It's been in the family for 50 years at least.












IMG_20170830_180114.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Aug 30, 2017





Has that 2 above the 10 and 3 divit marks on the bottom edge.


----------



## link (Aug 30, 2017)

They look like very nice pans but I cannot say I would spend that kind of money on them. I am now down to one small pan that is not cast iron in my house. You can still find good ones if you are looking about a month ago I got a Griswold 6" for $5 in a small shop.

Link


----------



## ravage811 (Aug 30, 2017)

They look like they are good quality. I am a sucker for cast iron. But I do not know if I can justify the price they are asking. My lodge set is holding up quite well over the years and gets used all the time.....


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 30, 2017)

Found out my pan is from 1940s to 50s Lodge company Tennessee. [emoji]128521[/emoji] hmm.. cool!


----------



## 3montes (Aug 30, 2017)

I have several pieces of some cheap Chinese crap my wife picked up at garage sales over the years. They are major restoration projects as well so I'm not going to put that much time and effort into restoration just to wind up with cheap Chinese cast iron. $200 for a 12" pan sounds like a lot at first blush but like I said if someone offered me $200 for my Griswold I would say no way. I'm not sure how much it would take for me to sell it so that kind of puts the price in perspective.

I've been looking for a good 10" Griswold or Wagner for a long time with no luck. The Smithey 10" is $160. I will give it a 2 day think it over period and then decide.


----------



## 3montes (Aug 30, 2017)

Rings R Us said:


> Found out my pan is from 1940s to 50s Lodge company Tennessee. [emoji]128521[/emoji] hmm.. cool!


Cool how did you research it?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 30, 2017)

3montes said:


> Cool how did you research it?


 I googled to see casting marks for vintage or antique cast iron. Saw 3 notch heat ring unmarked #10 was Lodge company 40s and 50s. After a certain time it would say USA etc.. mine has 2 &1/4 ,or higher sides and is 12 inch spout to spout. The raised number 2 circled isn't mentioned. Might be depth or series number


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 30, 2017)

They are still in business. Since 1889? Pretty neat. On EBay from about $50 to $100.00


----------



## smokedcaveman (Aug 31, 2017)

lodge might not be perfect, but for 20$ the price is right for me. but I'll also grind and polish the inside smooth as well. (it really does make a /huge/ difference)


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 31, 2017)

SmokedCaveman said:


> lodge might not be perfect, but for 20$ the price is right for me. but I'll also grind and polish the inside smooth as well. (it really does make a /huge/ difference)


 oh, the new ones have a rough interior surface?


----------



## ravage811 (Aug 31, 2017)

Rings R Us said:


> oh, the new ones have a rough interior surface?


Yes new lodge cast iron has a rougher surface...

It isn't bad it does improve over time and use with proper care. But some people do prefer to sand it down and re season their pans from the get go.


----------



## smokedcaveman (Aug 31, 2017)

yeah pretty rough. I prefer mine as smooth as I can get to start with, and it still holds a seasoning just fine

do it right and you can get something approaching teflon. (like, you can slide eggs around kind of slick) but it takes a wee bit to get things 'just so'


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 31, 2017)

Hmm.. they don't make them like they used to holds true in this case. [emoji]128521[/emoji]


----------



## griz400 (Aug 31, 2017)

Well, stopped at sams and bought the 12 inch emerald pan  I posted earlier , what I like is it is pre seasoned, and was 16.98, and has the silicon grips included ...

We have a few different old ones, and a large and a medium dutch oven .... You always have to remember to put veggie oil on em after washing .. 1 in my hunting camper seems to rust up on bottom sometimes.. I will try this one out, and, if I like it, probably 1 or 2 more ... will be retiring in 7 years ... 













IMG_0548.JPG



__ griz400
__ Aug 31, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 31, 2017)

You use soap in them ever?
That's sounds like a good price griz I seen a few by Emeril and they were made in china


----------



## griz400 (Aug 31, 2017)

Just got home like 20 minutes ago ... haven't tried it out at all .. will in a few weeks i guess .. what I will probably make in it will be my smoked Shepard's pie .. or my chicken or beef pot pie ...Wife keeps em wrapped up in a towel with veg oil and put inside of a kitchen garbage bag on shelf in garage  .. this way ,,, no rust ...

And yes, clean with warm water and soap .. towel dry, then coat with veg oil ...but, with the towels we have with veg oil on them .. keeps em nice .

We , here in Fla. don't make chili , pot pies, or stuff of that nature till like December  though April


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 31, 2017)

I was told not to use soap on cast iron. Just hot water or salt to act as an abrasive


----------



## griz400 (Aug 31, 2017)

just depends on what or how much stuck on debris from what you have cooked ...dont over due it, lightly clean with warm to hot water and soap,then, ... after dry, apply vegatable oil and store away from moisture ..


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 31, 2017)

I hate to keep degreasing it. I use soap on the outside and barely any on the inside . I think I remember my mom boiling water in it, then wiping it out and drying it with the burner on a minute.


----------



## okiefisher (Aug 31, 2017)

Depending on which Griswold #12 you have it's probably worth more than 200.00 on the market to begin with. Some of the Griswold #12 skillets will fetch a price of 1000.00 or more.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 31, 2017)

Okiefisher said:


> Depending on which Griswold #12 you have it's probably worth more than 200.00 on the market to begin with. Some of the Griswold #12 skillets will fetch a price of 1000.00 or more.


My folks go to all the yard sales and antique shops.. that's what they do all weekends up at their cottage when they can.. I bet they would see those for $20  and not even know it's worth a few hundred.


----------



## 3montes (Sep 1, 2017)

If I have too much debris left in my cast iron I deglaze it while it's still hot. Wash your cast iron as soon as possible after use. I've let mine sit for a day or two before cleaning and it is harder to clean.


Rings R Us said:


> My folks go to all the yard sales and antique shops.. that's what they do all weekends up at their cottage when they can.. I bet they would see those for $20 and not even know it's worth a few hundred.


You usually won't find any deals at most antique shops they know the value of most things in their shops.. Yard sales you might have better luck but I don't have the time to do either of those things. I check Craigslist every now and again but most people have gotten wise to what the old cast iron is worth.

I will have to check mine for markings and do some research like Rings R Us did. Still haven't pulled the trigger on the Smithey. I put it in the cart and let it sit there. Sometimes after a day or two you get a email coupon form the company for 10 or 15 percent off to entice you to complete the transaction. No luck yet.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 1, 2017)

Estate sales might be good. Most older people have a cast iron pan and family members won't want all that kind of stuff. Not many people these days set up housekeeping with cast iron.


----------



## dward51 (Sep 1, 2017)

Well for $16.88 at my local Sam's (and in stock at the store according to the web), I think I may be making a trip to Sam's Club today.  Hard to say not to that price.  As to the rough bottom, nothing a air powered right angle die grinder and abrasive pads can't make smooth as glass in short order.

This is probably a sign I need to go pick up a 10 pound chub of 80/20 and make sticks this weekend also.


----------

